# Who should start??????



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

at PG?



Ward or Eisely?


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

I would start (and finish games) with Ward. Eisley's shot is way too inconsistent to play major minutes. Ward can't play more than 25-30 minutes anyway cause of his knees. THe reall question is who gets the backup minutes. Will Williams get real time?

I don't want to hear about starting Williams. He needs to be brought along and with his wrist injury, he is further behind.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Ward is not all that bad...what is a waste of space is Eisly..I would love Keys to make the cut.....Is Omar Cooks jumper that bad where he cant even make summer squads??


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

what are you talking about? Omar Cook is playing Summer league for the celts and he's playing pretty well. Should definately make their team.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*omar cook*

Omar cook is NOT PLAYING for Boston at this moment...He was in street clothes for the last game..The celts signed Breamer from St Bonaventure ands I doubt Cook will be offered a contract....Look for yourself,and see what Obrien said about his point guards...He does not want a point guard who can not hit the three....


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

ok, I stand corrected, interesting. Knicks should sign him, ward and eisley can't hit a shot either, at least cook can pass.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree..he can always develop a jumper if he works hard...are u a khick fan??


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

frank williams = dejuan wheat


----------

